# Gatorade?



## snap (Jul 3, 2010)

Can I give my outside rabbits Gatorade, even if they're not sick? 

My bun Popcorn is recovering from who-even-knows-what and I was putting some Gatorade in her water bottle to get her some electrolytes and hopefully get her to drink more since it would be flavoured((It's about a 3 3/4 cup bottle, and it was about 1/2 cup Gatorade, so it wasn't even a lot of Gatorade)). 
Well, I was thinking, can I give it to all the outside rabbits? It's July now, so it's getting hotter and there's more rain so more humidity- and I know I don't like to move in that kind of weather, so I know the buns don't either. 

Would it help them stay hydrated or no? If it will, how much can I give like per pound?

I thought I'd just throw this question out there, since I can't find anything on it anywhere.


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 4, 2010)

Gatorade has a lot of sugar in it. If you are going to use something, I would use pedialyte as it has less sugar. I am not sure about your other questions. I don't know that I have heard of members giving it to rabbits all the time, usually when they are sick. Hopefully another member with more knowledge can answer your other questions.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 4, 2010)

You don't want to give them anything like that unless they need it. 

When they're dehydrated and their electrolytes are out of whack, they need it, but if they're not out of whack, you're running the risk of putting something else out of whack.

Also, the rabbits should always have clean, clear water. If you're trying to encourage more fluids, put a cap full of apple juice in water in a separate dish, never in the only water supply. 

It can ferment and/or attract bacteria quickly, and often the rabbit can have the choice. They can be aware of what their bodies need and need to be able to choose plain water when required. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------

